# emerge pulseaudio-0.9.19

## wuesti

Moin!

Für pulseaudio wurde die Version 0.9.19 als stable markiert.

Ein emerge media-sound/pulseaudio funktioniert seither nur, wenn sys-fs/udev mit dem USE-flag extras gebaut ist. Dieses muss ich in der /etc/portage/package.use per Hand eintragen.

Sollte pulseaudio bei einem 

```
 emerge -uD world 
```

 das nicht automatisch erledigen?

wuesti

----------

## musv

Nein, wozu?

Vielleicht willst du ja udev gar nicht mit "extras" und würdest lieber auf pulseaudio verzichten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> Nein, wozu?
> 
> Vielleicht willst du ja udev gar nicht mit "extras" und würdest lieber auf pulseaudio verzichten.

 Sehe ich auch so...

und wo ist das Problem?

portage sagt doch genau was was nötig wäre um dieses Paket zu installieren,

hier würde es zb so ausschauen 

```
# emerge -pv media-sound/pulseaudio

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-143[extras]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-149 (Change USE: +extras)

(dependency required by "media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21-r50" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/pulseaudio" [argument])
```

Ich meine dies verhalten ist vollkommen OK so...

----------

## wuesti

 *Quote:*   

> und wo ist das Problem?
> 
> portage sagt doch genau was was nötig wäre um dieses Paket zu installieren,
> 
> hier würde es zb so ausschauen 
> ...

 

Warum ändert portage während eines umfangreichen updates bei anderen ebuilds die USE-Flags? Es würde der Logik eines Abhängigkeitsbaums folgen, wenn die Abhängigkeiten auch in den USE-Flags berücksichtigt werden.  Es ist, obwohl ich schon mehrere Jahre gentoo benutze, das erste Mal, das dieses Verhalten auftritt.

Muss ich mich um Abhängigkeiten in USE-flags kümmern, so trage ich für udev "extras" in die /etc/portage/package.use ein. Beim nächsten Update von pulseaudio muss ich händisch prüfen, ob pulseaudio das flag noch benötigt. Ein aufwendiges und nerviges Unterfangen für einen Anwender wie ich mich sehe.

----------

## ScytheMan

das ganze sind use dependencies, gab es früher auch schon nur nicht so bequem.

wurde mit eapi 2 imho eingeführt näheres unter http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/dependencies/index.html

früher stand dort im ebuild sowas wie build_with_use, da musstest du dann auch andere pakete mit bestimmten useflags bauen.

----------

